# Stormchasing mortal



## ecobcg (2 Jun 2013 às 13:39)

O tornado de El Reno acabou por fazer vitimas mortais na comunidade dos "storm chasers"! O conhecido Tim Samaras, o seu filho Paul Samaras e Carl Young, todos da mesma equipa científica de "stormchase", faleceram ao serem atingidos pelo tornado de El Reno. A noticia já foi confirmada em vários media.












> *Storm Chase Media*
> 
> With an extremely heavy heart, I would like everyone know that some of the best chasers and researchers in the field, Tim Samaras, his son Paul Samaras, and Carl Young have passed away due to Friday night's tornadic event west of the Oklahoma City metro area.
> 
> I ask that you please keep the Samaras and Young families in your prayers as they go through this very difficult time...thanks.



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85680078109531&type=3&l=3694f3495a&permPage=1

http://www.theweatherspace.com/2013/06/02/tim-samaras-his-son-and-carl-young-oklahoma-tornad/


----------



## Lightning (2 Jun 2013 às 13:48)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Há neste momento um conjunto de comentários a circular no Facebook e na internet afirmando que uma das pessoas mais importantes na área da meteorologia, nomeadamente tornados e fenómenos severos, Tim Samaras, morreu no tornado de El Reno, com o seu filho Paul e o seu amigo Carl Young. 

Muitos stormchasers e colegas do Tim Samaras publicaram algumas mensagens a transmitir muita tristeza. Penso que haverá alguma veracidade nisto, eu próprio não acredito que isto aconteceu, se é que aconteceu mesmo, estou boquiaberto e não sei o que dizer... Espero que tudo não passe de rumores.

Deixo abaixo algumas das mensagens que pude ler no Facebook e os respectivos links para as mesmas:

Postado há 2 horas:

*George Kourounis*
Unfortunately, it appears that well respected storm chaser and weather researcher, Tim Samaras was killed in the El Reno tornado the other day, along with his son Paul and friend Carl Young. Never in a million years would I have imagined that the first storm chaser to be killed by the storm they were chasing would be him. Always a class act, Tim was an inspiration to many, including myself and I can still barely believe it. He was always driven by passion.

https://www.facebook.com/george.kourounis.7/posts/10152894943795370



*(Comentário presente na mesma página acima)
Um comentário do irmão de Tim Samaras:*

(Postado por) *Richard Leo Ambrose Moss* 
From Higgins Storm Chasing page..I'm Jim Samaras - Tim Samaras's brother. Thank you to everyone for the condolences. It truly is sad that we lost my great brother Tim and his great son, Paul. Our hearts also go out to the Carl Young family as well as they are feeling the same feelings we are today. They all unfortunately passed away but doing what they LOVED. Chasing Tornado's. I look at it that he is in the 'big tornado in the sky...' We (the family) will keep folks aware of what the funeral estrangements are, but please in the meantime keep Tim and Paul in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lightning (2 Jun 2013 às 13:49)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Ecobcg só vi a tua mensagem quando cliquei no botão para postar a minha... 

Pronto, infelizmente é verdade...


----------



## Vince (2 Jun 2013 às 14:44)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

A célula de 6ªfeira era completamente caótica e apanhou vários chasers muito experientes, o que é bastante raro, uns tiveram uma sorte incrível, outros infelizmente não.
Mas mais uma vez se comprova que quando há rain wrapped tornados, mais vale é fugir para bem longe e desistir. 

Nestes dias vai estalar uma polémica enorme sobre chasers nos EUA, mas é preciso não esquecer a importância deles em avistar tornados logo que se formam, o número de vidas que já ajudaram a salvar deve ser incalculável.


----------



## Lightning (2 Jun 2013 às 14:52)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*



Vince disse:


> é preciso não esquecer a importância deles em avistar tornados logo que se formam, o número de vidas que já ajudaram a salvar deve ser incalculável.



Concordo e subscrevo. Se me permites o desabafo, Vince:

Muitas pessoas podem não compreender porque é que isto nos afecta tanto, a nós, que gostamos de tornados, tempestades, de fenómenos extremos...

Alguns até podem perguntar (dando o exemplo de amigos meus), "Ah como é que consegues ficar assim se nem conhecias a pessoa pessoalmente e se ela nem é de Portugal nem nada"... "Ah e tal aqueles gajos eram doidos em arriscar-se tanto e não sei quê"... 

Isso nunca interessa, pois quando se trata de pessoas que nos serviam de exemplo de determinação, coragem e espírito de equipa, mexe sempre connosco, e eu estou bastante triste com isto. 

Também não se pode afirmar que a culpa foi deles, apesar de conhecerem como a palma da sua mão o risco que estavam a correr e o que estavam a arriscar, tratou-se de estarem no lugar errado à hora errada.

É preciso respeitar, pois quando arriscavam a vida era com o único objectivo de poderem futuramente salvar ainda mais vidas, quando afinal foram as deles que terminaram. 

Não andavam atrás de tornados para se fazerem de importantes, como já ouvi tristes bocas o dizerem... 

Infelizmente o mundo em que vivemos só dá valor às pessoas quando elas deixam de estar entre nós. Não querendo também entrar em exageros, fico por aqui.


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2013 às 15:36)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

É Lightning...infelizmente se fosse o justin bieber, o hugh laurie ou outro gajo "famoso" qualquer, se calhar os teus amigos não te diriam o mesmo....hipocrisias..

É de facto uma pena o que se passou, a situação de anteontem foi uma situação muito complicada, com uma supercelula muito complexa, com vários inflow notches e circulações associadas, e dado a forte instabilidade facilmente cada uma das estruturas poderiam criar tornados de modo inesperado, deve ter sido algo assim que apanhou o Tim.

É uma pena perder 3 vidas com tanto potencial, mas ao penos podemos dizer que os tipos fizeram proveito da existência deles...serão sempre lembrados pela comunidade ligada ao stormchasing


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jun 2013 às 18:01)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

A chaser tribute to Tim Samaras...






Que Deus conforte a família deles!


----------



## Lightning (2 Jun 2013 às 20:46)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Fiquei completamente chocado ao ver esta imagem. Este foi o estado em que ficou o veículo onde seguiam Tim Samaras, Paul e Carl Young. 






Photo courtesy: CNN, Ed Lavandera.

http://www.newschannel9.com/news/top-stories/stories/update-chasing-final-storm-5699.shtml


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jun 2013 às 09:21)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Reportagem sobre a equipa de Tim Samaras e sobre o acidente.

http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/tornado-death-toll-includes-veteran-storm-chaser-son-19310012


----------



## MSantos (3 Jun 2013 às 11:05)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Mesmo os mais experientes nunca deixam de estar vulneráveis ao perigo que é perseguir tornados, paz à sua alma e condolências à família.


----------



## Zapiao (3 Jun 2013 às 14:00)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Adorava ver essa "serie" , as pessoas que dizem que foi merecido, sao as mesmas que se perderem tudo viram-se logo contra o Estado por nao ter precavido o acontecimento e nao financiar projetos de estudo blá blá blá. Vira o disco e toca o mesmo


----------



## Redfish (3 Jun 2013 às 14:57)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Uma noticia complicada para todos os amantes da meteoroogia como nós...


mais informação em...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TWISTEX


----------



## Redfish (3 Jun 2013 às 23:58)

Parece que após as tragicas mortes dos storm chasers em que se inclui o  Tim Samaras parece que o verniz estalou entre a comunidade de "caçadores de tornados" com acusações por parte de Warren Faidley a Reed Timmer e a forma como ele promove o produto...

Vale a pena ler

http://www.warrenfaidley.com/call-by-responsible-storm-chasers-to-ban-reed-timmer-chasing-antics/


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2013 às 09:03)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*

Entrevista a Reed Timmer sobre o tornado de El Reno e a morte de Tim Samaras.
http://kfor.com/2013/06/03/reed-tim...l-reno/#ooid=5veHg0YzrKhcntIjZF40vc2BBxfkx_XJ


----------



## Ricardo Martins (4 Jun 2013 às 10:44)

*Re: Stormchasing Confusão no ar...*



Redfish disse:


> Parece que após as tragicas mortes dos storm chasers em que se inclui o  Tim Samaras parece que o verniz estalou entre a comunidade de "caçadores de tornados" com acusações por parte de Warren Faidley a Reed Timmer e a forma como ele promove o produto...
> 
> Vale a pena ler
> 
> http://www.warrenfaidley.com/call-by-responsible-storm-chasers-to-ban-reed-timmer-chasing-antics/



Parece que o site ficou sem a informação "repentinamente"...

Se tiver novidades acerca do assunto, se poderem poste sff.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2013 às 11:51)

*Re: Stormchasing Confusão no ar...*



Ricardo Martins disse:


> Parece que o site ficou sem a informação "repentinamente"...
> 
> Se tiver novidades acerca do assunto, se poderem poste sff.



Parece que o blog foi colocado offline...



> Well I guess people are getting out of control and semi-violent. Such is the Internet now days when you express free speech. I decided to remove the blog. Someone is distributing a doctored copy that is disgusting and I don't have time to keep on this 24 hours a day. I also received a death threat, although I don't take it seriously.
> 
> W.



E entretanto já houve troca amigável de emails com o Reed...



> Storm Chaser
> Just to give everyone a heads-up. I just exchanged a couple of friendly emails with Reed Timmer. I have to say it shows a lot of character on his part to respond -- given the beating he took from me. I wanted to make sure he knew the doctored blogs and posts going around were not of my making. I guess the breaking point of all this was the loss within our chase community. Life is too short for this bickering regardless. As I've stated multiple times, it was never anything personal -- my only intent was to protect chasers down the line. People can make their own decisions in the future as to their chase mode preferences
> 
> Warren



https://www.facebook.com/storm.chaser.184?hc_location=stream



E, já agora, fica aqui um artigo interessante, para quem quiser ler e comentar:



> *Storm chasing critical, profitable and dangerous*
> By SEAN MURPHY and COLLEEN SLEVIN | Associated Press
> 
> OKLAHOMA CITY (AP) — While most people take shelter when a tornado approaches, a growing throng heads for the prairies, be they scientists hoping to protect the public from a twister's fury or amateurs armed with little more than a smartphone, a digital camera and a desire to sell 15 seconds of video to the nightly news.
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/storm-chasing-critical-profitable-dangerous-204740357.html


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jun 2013 às 14:50)

Boa tarde a todos.
Estive a ler no CNN, e aqui deixo link.
http://us.cnn.com/2013/06/04/us/storm-chasers/index.html?hpt=hp_bn1

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2013 às 14:58)

Entretanto soube-se que morreu outro chaser na 6ªfeira, este amador, enviou uma foto do tornado a um amigo e morreu instantes depois.

- Oklahoma storms: Amateur storm chaser took photo of tornado that killed him



Mais alguns vídeos

Este impressiona, do Brandon Sullivan, que ficou com a carrinha toda amachucada, mas ficou por aí sem consequências de maior.


Outro





Também encontrei este que me despertou curiosidade pois foi na empresa  aonde o nosso forista Lightning andou o ano passado, também apanharam um susto com a rapidez com que tudo se formou e mudou de direcção, mas felizmente tinham a rota de fuga desimpedida


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2013 às 15:01)

Alguma da muita discussão que se faz nestes dias, do que aconteceu de errado na 6ªfeira:

- Storm Chasing: Ethics and Safety
- The events leading up to the traffic Jam in SW OKC on May 31st 2013
- Passing of Tim Samaras, Paul Samaras, and Carl Young


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2013 às 15:09)

Um texto de Jeff Masters sobre Tim Samaras e o trabalho pioneiro dele



> *Tornado Scientist Tim Samaras and Team Killed in Friday's El Reno, OK Tornado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redfish (4 Jun 2013 às 15:45)

O Link que postei ontem era de acusações bem forte de Warren Faidley a Reed Timmer e ao Weather Channel sobre a forma sem “escrúpulos” como fazem as caçadas, a forma como conseguem lucros e muitas outras acusações que só mesmo vendo, pois tratava-se de um artigo bem grande…

Li por alto já que era em inglês, mas a verdade é que a pagina ficou OFF pois muita informação menos própria foi ali publicada e que se calhar ele mesmo foi “obrigada” a retira-la pois a mesma pareceu-me ser mesmo casa do polícia. …

Não sei se alguém aqui do Fórum conseguiu ler o artigo mas era mt interessante

Pena não ter feito um copy & paste…


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2013 às 16:07)

Mais um artigo com alguns aspectos muito interessantes:



> *Storm chasers’ deaths in Okla. tornado prompt questions, calls for regulation*
> 
> By Stan Finger
> The Wichita Eagle
> ...


http://www.kansas.com/2013/06/03/2830991/storm-chasers-deaths-in-okla-tornado.html


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jun 2013 às 16:21)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2013*



Redfish disse:


> Uma noticia complicada



Sim! Oiçam, tenham juízo. Tudo tem limite. Só a natureza não. Cuidado


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jun 2013 às 16:25)

Redfish disse:


> ... conseguem lucros ...



Lucros???? Jogar a vida numa "mão" é valente. Parada alta. As companhias de Seguros sabem, efectivamente, onde pode chegar um Meteolouco? Não sei bem se a questão é "lucro"


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2013 às 16:34)

Para quem tiver quase 3 horas disponíveis, fica aqui um interessante painel de discussão, com vários meteorologistas de renome, sobre as últimas 2 semanas de tornados nos EUA:


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2013 às 16:53)

Uma boa reportagem da meteorologista Ginger Zee:

*Video: Storm Chasers Risk Their Lives to Gather Research *


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2013 às 18:03)

Alguns dos vídeos aqui postados comprovam o risco que correm estes chasers sempre que se deparam e perseguem estes monstros. .


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jun 2013 às 18:31)

NWS Norman ‏@NWSNorman 29 min
The El Reno tornado of May 31, 2013 is officially the widest known tornado in the U.S. Rated EF-5. http://ow.ly/i/2hfDG  #okwx #txwx

Informação que retirei à 29 minutos do twitter.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jun 2013 às 18:51)

*Call by Responsible Storm Chasers to Ban Reed Timmer Chasing Antics*
(Posted on June 3, 2013 by warr1265)

It must be hell or heaven for Reed Timmer right now.

After promotion “getting to close” to violent tornadoes for the past seven years, he’s now facing a new kind of storm. Not only has the subject of “getting too close for no real purpose” become big news, he just lost several friends. Let’s hope to God he uses this heartbreaking moment to retire from inspiring others to follow his footsteps. But judging by his past ego-maniac, money making behavior, I’ll bet he finds a way to capitalize off this horrific event. Sick, but you mark my words.
There is a growing number of storm chasers who are asking for public and media retaliation against storm chaser Reed Timmer following the tragic events in El Reno, Oklahoma on June 1, 2013. Blog sites and discussion groups have come alive with complaints and in some instances harsh accusations regarding Timmer and the way he chases, in which many find to be reckless and deceptively reasoned.
Many found Timmers bragging about losing the hood to the Dominator after the El Reno tornado an insult. What kind of person braggs about losing parts of a car to a tornado — when a tornado just killed your friends? One might say Timmer’s protective bubble of carefully crafted public relations is finally being questioned.
Timmer, the storm chaser who ordained himself an “Idiot” after he purposely drive his car into a Nebraska tornado and nearly lost an eye, is under heavy fire following the tragic events near El Reno, Oklahoma that killed three storm chasers and injured three others. Timmer, known for his drama and shrill screams near tornadoes, is considered by many to be a major source of inspiration for “getting too close to tornadoes.”
Timmer, who claims to be a “scientist” out saving lives, appears to be more interested in You Tube, money making ventures. He recently raised over $130.00 through social media to fund a new (for profit and self-promotion) production. Ironically, he chose to use the money to make money instead of devoting the funds solely for science and public safety. Oh, and there is the new “Dominator.” A costly eye-catching gimmick no doubt. Even The Weather Channel’s Jim Cantore got wood when he saw it.
There is no evidence I’m aware of that Timmer has ever produced a peer-reviewed, scientific  achievement and some believe his claims of getting close for “science” are only a cover to legitimize his money making productions.  These events should also raise an eyebrow with sponsors who have been supporting Timmer for years, including Bosch. In fact, Bosch recently ran a commercial that shows Timmer guiding a driver speeding away from a tornado instead of taking shelter. At one point, they have to swerve to avoid a woman with a baby carriage. For a company that sells auto parts, this was pure PR stupidity.
The Weather Channel recently joined forces and promoted Timmer’s activities when meteorologist Jim Cantore teamed up with Timmer. On May 19, the duo drove dangerously close to a tornado near Edmond, OK. Ironically, during the El Reno tornado, Weather Channel host Mike Bettes was nearly killed when their “Tornado Hunt” vehicle was swept off highway 81 by the same tornado that killed scientific chaser Tim Samparas. One can draw their own conclusions as to the inspiration, but there is little doubt that reckless activity breeds reckless activity.
I would support other chasers, spotter and storm-related professionals to call for a media ban on Timmer to prevent further promotion of dangerous storm chasing, no matter what the purpose, legitimate or not. In addition, Timmer should “dismantle” his Dominator and return all money raised for his “production” in light of the recent tragedies.
Of course, this will never happen and more chasers will die. Trust me on this.

Warren

Fonte: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?biw=1099&bih=683&sclient=psy-ab&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.warrenfaidley.com%2Fcall-by-responsible-storm-chasers-to-ban-reed-timmer-chasing-antics%2F&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.warrenfaidley.com%2Fcall-by-responsible-storm-chasers-to-ban-reed-timmer-chasing-antics%2F&gs_l=serp.3...1686.3497.1.4053.7.7.0.0.0.0.170.795.1j6.7.0...0.0.0..1c.1j2.15.serp.jhxmfaX6e3Y&psj=1


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2013 às 19:26)

Como já referiram, foi classificado como EF5 e chegou a ter um diâmetro de 4,2km, no que deverá ser um dos mais largos já registado. É contudo importante referir que no passado não havia os meios que existem hoje.

Talvez uma das explicações para pessoas tão experientes terem sido apanhadas ? Isso e aqueles vortices a saltar de todo o lado ? Estes tornados muito grandes parecem ser um mundo meio à parte.



> PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NORMAN OK
> 1206 PM CDT TUE JUN 4 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jun 2013 às 19:49)

Redfish disse:


> Uma noticia complicada para todos os amantes da meteorologia como nós...




É muito difícil ver o que aconteceu. Ler estas notícias e ver os vídeos aqui colocados não é nada fácil. 

Lista de EF5 actualizada:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_F5_and_EF5_tornadoes#Official_F5_tornadoes


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2013 às 22:21)

mais um artigo sobre esta questão dos "storm-chasers"



> *How Storm Chasers Have Made Tornado Alley Safer*
> 
> By ANDREW C. REVKIN
> 
> ...


http://dotearth.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/04/how-storm-chasers-have-made-tornado-alley-safer/


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2013 às 00:14)

*NASA EARTH OBSERVATORY

The Tornado Chase; June 5th, 2013 by Erin Jones *





The following is a guest post from Erin Jones (pictured above), the scientific outreach lead for the Global Modeling and Assimilation Office at Goddard Space Flight Center. As a graduate student at Purdue University, she used to chase tornadoes.
June 2, 2013, started as most Sundays do. My alarm went off; I got out of bed; I came downstairs, and I turned on my computer. I logged on to facebook. A quick look at my news feed told me that this Sunday would not be the same as most Sundays:
Getting lots of rumors that veteran chasers were killed by the El Reno tornado. I really hope this is not real.
…  just received the news of the possible passing of Tim, Carl and Paul. We are in total shock… God rest their souls if this is true.
Hopes that messages about Tim Samaras are not true… Bad news if this is true…
I put my hand to my chest.
“No.”
The rumors were true. Tim Samaras, his son Paul, and his chase partner Carl Young were gone. They had been killed while chasing a storm on May 31 near El Reno, Oklahoma, when a large tornado hit their car and reduced it to scrap metal.
I was in shock.

(Continua aqui)


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2013 às 11:24)

Memorial service Thursday for storm chasers Tim Samaras, Paul Samaras, killed in El Reno tornado

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/new...amaras-paul-samaras-killed-in-el-reno-tornado


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jun 2013 às 12:42)

Video interessante que mostra o posicionamento do "chasers" relativamente ao tornado. Muitos andaram ali mesmo "perto demais"!


----------



## Vince (7 Jun 2013 às 22:02)

> While flying back from vacation on May 31st, I took this image of thunderstorms over central Oklahoma. The storm here was the supercell that produced the widest tornado recorded in U.S. history (2.6 miles), and, tragically, killed 20 people. This photo was taken shortly before the tornado formed. Note the extensive anvil as the storm reached the equilibrium level, and the clouds overshooting the anvil into the stratosphere, indicating violent updrafts in excess of 100 mph. -Tom Magnuson, WCM NWS Pueblo — at north central Oklahoma at 40K feet.
> https://pt-br.facebook.com/photo.ph...406.1073741893.204487212909253&type=1&theater


----------



## CptRena (8 Jun 2013 às 01:42)

No sítio certo à hora certa 
Soberbo


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jul 2013 às 16:25)

Mais uma análise sobre o tornado de El Reno:


----------

